# 1969 JD-500 Series A - Won't shift into gear



## Jay_Jones (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello all,

I was running my 1969 JD-500 Series A today and after backing up, pushed in the clutch/inching pedal, shifted into forward and it stayed right in the same place. It seems it won't shift into gear anymore. It didn't make any kind of noise or anything. It kinda just seems like the clutch pedal is stuck, or the gear shifter is in park or neutral. Selecting any gear or forward or reverse has no effect on the transmission it seems.

Where should I begin to trouble shoot?

I checked the linkage for the clutch pedal and it appears to be working correctly, and I checked the "tow" lever and it appears to be in the proper location as well.

If I push the machine ahead with the backhoe, the wheels appear to turn freely.

I'm not very experienced with heavy equipment and have only been using this machine for a year now.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Depending on the transmission you have, it could be the "power shift" clutch may be in need of replacement, or if you have the collar shift transmission you may need to pull the cover with the shift forks and be sure that a fork has not slid loose from the gear selector shafts.


----------



## Jay_Jones (Sep 2, 2016)

In case anyone else runs into this, it ended up being the transmission "Tow" disconnect lever...the pin had come out and the shaft turned, disabling the transmission.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting what you found wrong.
So often posts like this never has the resolution posted.
I wish I could have been of some help, but this wasn't my area of expertise.

Mark


----------

